

Is linode down? - fadmmatt
http://www.linode.com/

======
teach
According to @kovaya, "linode's problems in Dallas are NETWORK not host
related. Linodes are all OK, network is getting attention."

Right now, <http://twitter.com/#search?q=linode> seems to be the best way to
get information.

My linode is unreachable and pinging my linode's IP gets 100% packet loss, so
it's not just DNS or anything.

------
jonknee
This service is handy right about now...

<http://reports.panopta.com/cloudharmony/>

Seems to just be Dallas. Anyone know what data center that is and who else is
there (to see how widespread it is).

~~~
johnthedebs
Webfaction is in that datacenter and they seem unaffected.

------
jread
We have nodes in all 5 Linode data centers. Currently only the Dallas node is
down. We document all outages here: <http://cloudharmony.com/status> (click on
the Linode links to view previous outages and outage documentation). Atlanta
has been the most reliable data center for us (no outages in 6 months we've
been up there).

------
nfnaaron
Totally subjective, but with slicehost I recall that their Dallas center had
problems noticeably more often.

Is there something about Dallas, for Linode or Slicehost or both?

~~~
midnightmonster
Dallas seemed to be a problem for mosso -> Rackspace Cloud Sites, too. Just
setup a linode in Dallas for a client last week, too. I hesitated to use
Dallas, but I thought surely I was being irrational. It's still probably true
that I was, but dang.

------
prosa
Looks like the Dallas datacenter is back online now.

------
mcav
yes. second time in 2 weeks.
[http://search.twitter.com/search?q=linode&result_type=re...](http://search.twitter.com/search?q=linode&result_type=recent)

Sounds like the whole Dallas center is down.

------
tumult
Mine in Fremont CA are fine.

------
mkuhn
<http://linode.typepad.com> seems to be what status.linode.com resolves to.

------
billiob
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/linode.com>

------
bigsassy
Yup. My server in Dallas is down. However, my server is New Jersey is still up
and running. Are there any other server locations down other than Dallas?

~~~
cmelbye
Dallas, Newark, Fremont, Atlanta, and London.

EDIT: Haha, sorry, read that wrong. I thought he was wondering if there were
any server locations other than Dallas.

~~~
fdb
My London Linode doesn't seem to be down.

------
theoreticalee
yup for me too.. even their status.linode.com is down :P

------
mdolon
My ATL nodes are up and running. I don't think I've had any downtime with them
at all in the last couple of years, at least not memorable ones.

------
demo-
Looks down from here <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/linode.com>

------
smcnally
As stated, NJ noc linodes seem to be up. My sites there are responding to http
requests. But linode.com dashboard / admin ui is unreachable

------
johnthedebs
I've got two linodes in Dallas that are down. Another server in the same
datacenter (with Webfaction) is still up and running.

------
BrandonDC
Our linode in Newark is fine, but all of Newark was unavailable for almost two
hours a couple of weeks ago.

------
swah
Also, <http://twitter.com/linode>.

------
scootklein
down since 11:12 EST (according to my wasitup.com notifications)

------
brlewis
No problems for me with my linode in the Fremont datacenter.

------
cmelbye
Mine are up in Newark.

------
davidw
I'm logged in to my NJ linode right now and it seems fine.

------
tengkahwee
Not working for me. I'm from Singapore.

------
doki_pen
My St. Louis linode is up and running.

~~~
cmelbye
There is no Linode datacenter in St. Louis (Last time I checked, at least)

~~~
doki_pen
haha, I forgot I switched from slicehost. My VPS _used_ to be in st.louis at
slicehost but is now in Atlanta.

------
aphyr
My linode in Dallas is still online.

------
Hexstream
It's back up.

~~~
swah
My node is back, but linode.com still down for me.

------
qeorge
Mine in Atlanta seems fine.

